# Necron test



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I got a load of bits off a friend who used to play and in there were a few unpainted Necron Warriors so I thought I would paint one up for a change of pace:




























His eyes are painted but I didn't take a pic at the right angle for it to show up lol.

C&C welcome


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks really nicely weathered model. Much more ages old looking than a nice shiney model. My only suggestion would be a little highlighting on the green power cable.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

the highlighting could be a bit less stark, and I think that the rust looks a little uneven - it hasn't rusted right in my opinion.
still, it looks okay.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I like the idea of the rust.
To get a good rust effect you can used the oil paint "burnt umber"
Paint it on thinly and let it dry, then use some white spirits to make it run. This will give you a more realistic effect.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

very nice idea.  what about a wash of the same rust colour you've just, just very very very watered down. or maybe the FW power?


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. I'm not too happy about the power cable, theat will need looking at lol.

Also the "rust" wasn't meant to look even, I was trying to copy the effect in the codex. I think it looks odd because its too obvious, I think if I water it right down it might look a bit better. I wasn't going for even either lol, its been neglected for millions of years and subjected to who knows what, besides I would like a little bit of individuality between the warriors, I can garuntee that no 2 will look exactly the same lol.

Still I'm open to the comments and I'll give them a go, where should I paint the rust to make it look right?


----------

